
Obesity and (the loss of) Pleasure - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/10/obesity_and_pleasure.php
======
mynameishere
Is there any method of releasing dopamine that isn't subject to physiological
tolerance?

~~~
eru
Direct electrical stimulation of the brain might just work.

